# Discounted OEM Parts



## sundevilfanatic (Feb 24, 2006)

I have been dealing with the guys at www.1staaanissanparts.com and have to say that Tony and Jeff are great to work with. I recently decided to add factory fog lights and the steering wheel switch. Since my VIN did not display these parts were factory installed, they had to research what parts were needed and found what I needed no problem!!! I would recommend that anybody needing parts (lights, trim, chrome handles, etc) to give the guys a call at 1-800-425-3267.

Leroy


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I was just checking out their site, they have everything! I recall reading on another thread that someone said a replacement MAF Sensor would cost them $400.00! They have them for the 4.0L V6 priced at 192.94! Good to know if mine ever fails due to having an aftermarket Intake!


----------



## Jackie Cregger (May 15, 2019)

*PARTS*

You can always check out NISSANWHOLESALEDIRECT.COM


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

I've been getting Geniune Nissan parts substantially cheaper on EBay, Amazon, & Beelineparts.com

I just got 2 geniune nissan oil filter's on Amazon for my Frontier for 16 $'s, Free shipping and a $ in tax.

Most site's have a good price,, but after they add shipping, the Price isn't so good.

Regards,


----------

